# Navajo Lake



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I drove past Navjo today and it is iced over, I didn't go down to the lake to see how thick it was but from the highway it looked completely iced over.


----------



## cosmo71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like we need to get out fishing. I wonder if I can ice fish with a fly rod? Hmmmm...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, you can use the fly rod :wink: you'll just be a little ways from the hole _(O)_


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We fished Navajo on Saturday -- we didn't venture out much on the ice...

There were a number of open areas on the lake, and numerous spots around the shorline that just weren't thick enough to be walking on. We fished some open water we found, and caught splake after splake after splake after splake.....with a couple brook trout mixed in as well.

I would imagine that by today (Monday) the majority of the lake is covered with ice (and snow) and should be relatively safe. Still, be careful...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks PBH, I didn't have time to drive down to the lake, it looked all iced over from the view area on Hwy 14


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> We fished Navajo on Saturday -- we didn't venture out much on the ice...
> 
> There were a number of open areas on the lake, and numerous spots around the shorline that just weren't thick enough to be walking on. We fished some open water we found, and caught splake after splake after splake after splake.....with a couple brook trout mixed in as well.
> 
> I would imagine that by today (Monday) the majority of the lake is covered with ice (and snow) and should be relatively safe. Still, be careful...


How is the access to the lake?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

From the highway it looked like you could drive right down to the dike but it was still snowing when I went by saturday afternoon.


----------



## fishme (Dec 4, 2009)

Any new news. Is there safe ice. I was thinking about going up there in the morning.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I drove past today and I bet the ice is plenty safe, we fished at Panguitch and the ice is safe out quite aways, 4 inches thick, fishing was slow, three of us caught 4 or 5 each. With Cedar being in the teens overnight I am sure the ice is thick enough at Navajo.


----------



## fishme (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks. I will post how I do. How did the road to the lake look? Snow?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Should be able to drive to the lake fine, I would say 4" of snow and less where the sun hits it.


----------



## fishme (Dec 4, 2009)

I just got back. The 4" of snow the last storm brought had been plowed off the road so access was not a problem. There is still a little spot out in the middle that had open water, so I didn't venture out too far. Everywhere i drilled had a solid 5". 

I set up about 50 yards off shore, 5' deep. I started fishing about 10:30 and never went more than ten minutes without a fish. About 2 out of five fish was 15"-16 1/2". The rest were 8"-11". I left about 1:00 and caught 20-25 fish. I was the only person on the lake. It's great hitting the ice again.


----------

